# my First Cutting Board



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Well, not “really” my first cutting board (I have made many). But, this is the first “food specific” board that I have made in a very long time. All my current boards are just too short for a full slab of Spare Ribs and it has aggravated me for years. While at my local WoodCraft store last week, they had a Hard Maple board that was 11 inches wide . . . and I said to myself . . . well now, I think I’ve fixed my rib problem !! so I bought a 3 foot piece for a “prototype” prep-board.

After a little thought, I got my router and whacked away at it and a couple of hours later, it was done. Just the right size for the standard size WalMart spare ribs. There is still a few more alterations that I want to make. But for now, it will serve the purpose. (while applying the last part of some walnut stain, it occured to me that this would be a good project for the Shou Sugi Ban technique of burning the outside with the bottle torch just to have something “different” in the kitchen.
so - let's get to the gist of it: this is not about the "woodworking project", it all about them RIBS !!!









*here is the board, hollowed in the middle like a vintage bread board. (4 coats of salad bowl finish).









4 coats of Cutting Board oil based finish.









and, of course, the WalMart RIBS.









Just the right size !!









After rinsing well, remove the membrane on the backside with catfish skinning pliers.









After trimming to your desires, return the meat to the original bag, add your liquid marinade, seal with duct tape and soak for 6-8 hours.









Place ribs on large pan with foil, pour marinade over the ribs.
(the skinny end was cut off for use in another dish) 2/3s will cook here.









Cover with another layer of foil and wrap enough to form a "tent" but loose enough to breathe.









This first trial was cooked for two hours @375* which was about 15-30 minutes too long. (they were too done).
but ohhhhhhh my Gracious - were there ever GOOD !!! (two hours @350* might work)







*


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, wonderful board, like that it has a ridge to catch the drippings…
the ribs don’t look too shabby either. good job all around.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

thank you !! 
oh yeah, it was almost more fun making the board than eating the ribs. (emphasis on "almost").
I've got another pack of ribs in the fridge just itching to jump in the oven (or smoker) !!!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice, how'd you finish it? The wood, that is.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Very very nice! What *marinade do you use?*


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I applied an oil based cutting board finish (I just don't like mineral oil or beeswax) I added the photo at the top.
I discovered a (new to me) marinade sauce at my local Asian Grocery Store and I love it.
there is also a "HOT" version that I want to mix half-and-half with this one to see how it turns out.
it was awesome on a pan of chicken thighs also.
















I applied the "Dry Rub" to the meat while it was on the Prep-Board and let that sit for maybe half an hour then returned the meat to the original bag, added half a jar of marinade and taped the bag shut. kept it on the counter and squished it around every half hour or so then to the foil for baking. . . . of course, your cooking methods will most certainly vary.
I liked the way it was so easy to marinate in the original bag - I don't have anything that big other than using the aluminum foil tub - but, then you have to handle the meat to turn it over.
the bag is much more convenient.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'll have to look for that next time I'm in my local Asian grocery store.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I built a butcher block cutting board several years ago. Its much bigger than anything you can buy. It just fits between the back and the edge of the countertop. I used poplar and oak. And seasoned with mineral oil.
To this very day I have not cut anything on it. I keep a cheap plastic cutting board on top of it. I just cannot bring myself to cut on it.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Can I get some ribs when I go to FL in January? I drive by on my way home from the Mecum auction so I will roll down my window to see if I smell them cooking.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

BTW. Nice job Johnny.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Love the cutting board. Nice job on the shou sugi ban edge. It almost looks like a live edge.

Now a very important question... When will the ribs be ready...? 😁


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

More of a rib question than a cutting board question, but...

What's the trick to getting ribs to fall cleanly off the bone when you cook them? Is it sealing in the moisture with the foil? Or keeping the lid on /adding pork fat or moisture if doing them in a roaster?

Or are not all ribs equal... and some just don't fall off the bone?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I watched Alton Brown's TV bit where he made the foil tent for ribs and added spices and apple juice and that's the way I've done them in the oven for the past few years. leaving the top foil off is a matter of experimenting with your stove and heat. but yes I think it is the "steaming" process that loosens the bones in the socket.
after this batch, I think that 90mins @375 or 2hrs @ 350* would work quite well. (on the middle rack). broiling @500* for the last few mins would dry out the top to make it crispy.
I really love my smoker - but the racks are about 14" square so the slab has to be portioned accordingly. I cut off the thin end to be used in other meals so I only cook the part with the bones in it this way. when in the smoker, they always turn out a bit dry and tough - but I'm working on it.
I did find some Hot-n-Spicy Korean BBQ sauce today - so I'll experiment with that tomorrow.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

That sauce sounds great.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Low and slow, just like pulled pork. If you need a crispy exterior, broil for a couple minutes before serving.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

several years ago, I dropped by a friends house to deliver a message and he was cooking a big 5gl pot of BBQ sauce.
it smelled awesome !! he was a locally "popular" BBQ guy that did small caterings for friends & family.
he shared his secret with me: he bought gallons of Cattlemen's Original BBQ sauce from the "wholesale" place and added some of his own "ingredients" (spices, onions, garlic, ginger, [Jack Daniels] yada yada yada) and sold quart jars with his label on it for triple the price of the original store-bought bottle. if the customer wanted cooked RTE meat, he baked it in the oven with artificial "smoke flavor". it worked for him - his customers were happy - his pockets were full - and he enjoyed doing it. (but, you don't get the "bark" or "smoke ring" in the oven - so it's a trade off).
as we mention over and over = cooking, smoking, BBQing is a personal journey and it's ALLLLLLLLLL GOOD !!!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I like to kick up store bough BBQ sauces as well Johnny. My best hack is to add some Italian salad dressing. I buy "Sweet Baby Ray's" at Costco. I rarely use it as is.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I used to use a lot of Italian SD back in the day.
I did a few smoked turkeys that were basted every 30 minutes with it and they were always great.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Basting with sauces blended with maple syrup is good too.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I used to use a lot of Italian SD back in the day.
> I did a few smoked turkeys that were basted every 30 minutes with it and they were always great.


I used to marinate steaks in Italian dressing for 30 minutes the grill. 30 minutes is the limit, more and it gets nasty. DAMHIKT.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

made another half-slab for lunch today - it was a bit thicker than the one in the topic of this thread.
made some tater salad this morning so it was a fairly simply lunch (ribs don't last long around here).


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn John, you're making me drool. That looks juicy AF.


----------

